# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Washington State part-time sublease opportunity

## Britt Clark

Contact: Britt Clark at britt.clark@walmart.com.  Walmart is excited to announce that we are recruiting for Walmart Vision practices in: *Aberdeen, Bremerton, Clarkston, Federal Way, Lakewood, Port Orchard, Poulsbo, Puyallup, Renton, Bonney Lake, Chehalis & Sunnyside* in the state of Washington.  These opportunities will provide an Independent Optometrist with the opportunity to establish a *branch office* adjacent to a Fortune #1 retailer.  Independent Optometrist lease office space and equipment at very affordable fair market value rates, while owning, operating, and managing their own practices, including:

Determining Days and Hours of your Eyecare practiceSetting your preferred Professional Exam & Service FeesSetting your preferred Patient Appointment and Workflow schedule

----------

